# [url]http://www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk[/url]



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

*http://www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk*

Anyone any views on this Site-mentioned in PMH magazine.
http://www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk

I've had a look and it's a subscription site ( £12 pa introductory offer)
Loads of info & features for subscribers but- I'm not sure there's much more than available on MHF as a Subscriber?

Any thoughts?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Tel

I think this was mentioned a while ago. The problem with it is that you can't explore the site without paying your money, which seems a bit poor, TBH. As you say, there's loads of stuff on MHF and other places, and it's hard to see what extra your 'introductory' £12 would give you.

Gerald


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

This site could be useful, but, as you say lots of info can be got from free sites.
I've signed up for their monthly e-mail however and will pass final judgement after seeing a few of these.
Sandy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I can never understand that "All or Nothing" way of marketing a website, i.e. you can't access anything unless you pay your money and by then its too late if its not what you wanted


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have done the same as sandyketton, and will see how it goes.I suppose 1 adavantage is nearly all the info you ned on one site.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Perhaps MHF Plc could sign up and then keep us updated with anything worth while reporting


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Tut tut!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Appears no recent forum postings on gas attacks. How can you possibly call yourself a motorhome website with those. Very lapse if you don't mind me saying.  

Question I ask myself is this. Is a website there because the owner has a major interest in the subject and wants to create an information point for his\fellow motorhome lovers or does he\she thought long and hard on how to earn a living while working at home.

Personally, with the cost of running these websites, the time and labour needed to maintain optimum performance, starting off a project with a £12\£18 membership hit I would have thought not a good idea in the present climate when far less people are and will be travelling to France for any reason. Interesting to see if this goes down through 2009 perhaps to free.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

*motorhomefacts*

Hi,
We have joined and if, like us, your main interest is touring France using the aires then it is worth the £12 subscription. The aires guide is detailed with map, gps, phtos and comments, with many more listed than on this site. In addition the articles and monthly French touring news updates are interesting and useful. In many ways like a mix of campingcar infos web site and reading the French camping car mags but in English! So we think good value for money and worth a try.
All the best
Robert and Jean


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> I can never understand that "All or Nothing" way of marketing a website, i.e. you can't access anything unless you pay your money and by then its too late if its not what you wanted


Well, maybe this is the answer:-

WE ALSO OFFER A NO-QUIBBLE 7-DAY FULL REFUND IF YOU ARE NOT SATISFIED

Dougie.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

asprn said:


> WE ALSO OFFER A NO-QUIBBLE 7-DAY FULL REFUND IF YOU ARE NOT SATISFIED
> 
> Dougie.


Sounds great Dougie, what you selling, I'll have one.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bandaid said:


> Sounds great Dougie, what you selling, I'll have one.


Done (and you have been). I'll give you a clue. It's something to do with this topic.

Dougie.


----------

